# What Is A Suitable Alternative For Briess Special Roast Malt Grain.



## Pumpy (3/1/09)

Reading one of Jamil's recipes for his ESB .

He states use a 225 grams of Breiss Special Roast Malt about 100 EBC .

It is described as Toasty .Biscuity, Sour,Tangy.

Does anyone know of a suitable alternative for this malt?

Pumpy :unsure:


----------



## razz (3/1/09)

I could only think of amber or brown malt that Iv'e used Pumpy. But then they don't fill all of the criteria for spec roast.


----------



## Pumpy (3/1/09)

razz said:


> I could only think of amber or brown malt that Iv'e used Pumpy. But then they don't fill all of the criteria for spec roast.



Yes Razz that is the trouble with a lot of Jamils recipes it is no good getting the book Brewing Classic styles if you cant replicate them due to non availability of the grain .

Pumpy


----------



## quantocks (3/1/09)

according to the Canberra Brewers Club Newsletter,



> In case your homebrew store doesnt
> have the secific brands of grains I listed
> here--the "special roast" is toasted barley,
> about 50 Lovibond,



not sure what that means or if it helps but here's the link: www.canberrabrewers.org/images/stories/ferm/ferm27.pdf


----------



## Pumpy (3/1/09)

quantocks said:


> according to the Canberra Brewers Club Newsletter,
> 
> 
> 
> not sure what that means or if it helps but here's the link: www.canberrabrewers.org/images/stories/ferm/ferm27.pdf



Thanks Quantocks, that site has some good info and recipes searching throuch the newletter .

Yes from that I remember Warren posting on AHB regarding 'toasted malt' and he said use Amber malt although you have to be careful as it has a heap of flavour .

Otherwise he recommended placing some pale malt on some foil in the oven and baking at 180C for 20 mins or until a very nice smell wafts out of the oven .

If you break open a few grains it should be 'Off whiteish in colour inside "

May give that a go as there is not much chance of getting the Breiss Special Roast here in Australia .

Pumpy


----------



## matti (3/1/09)

Pumpy said:


> Thanks Quantocks, that site has some good info and recipes searching throuch the newletter .
> 
> Yes from that I remember Warren posting on AHB regarding 'toasted malt' and he said use Amber malt although you have to be careful as it has a heap of flavour .
> 
> ...


Pumpy Special Roast


----------



## Pumpy (3/1/09)

Your a treasure Matti aint you got nothing better to do than hassle me .

Pumpy


----------



## Barry (3/1/09)

For a lot of those recipes using a range of unavailable malts, most can be replaced with amber, melanoidan and caraAroma in some combinations to give appoximates. Good luck, at least it makes you think.


----------



## Kleiny (3/1/09)

I have made some toasted malt Kleiny style following the short guide in Radical brewing.

Much the same as Pumpy said 180C for 20min, the chart in radical brewing actually gives an expected flavour from the toasted malt or amber malt

It turned out great but i dont think it would be the same as the breiss malt or any other toasted malt for that matter.


----------



## Pumpy (3/1/09)

Thanks for that Barry .

So it does work Kleiney ,must get that book

Pumpy


----------



## buttersd70 (3/1/09)

There are a few articles on the web, pumpy, and a few posts on AHB about roasting malt, if your interested. There are two basic schools of thought on it; hot and fast, and cooler but longer, ramping up the temp gradually. Which apparantly preserves the diastatic power of the malt (although for going as far as amber, that is academic anyway, cos it will have enough base with it to convert).
I do think,though, that the slower method gives a better overall result with less chance of scorching and a more even roast throughout. Haven't roasted to quite this degree, though, but I have used up to 45% of roasted in the grist to approximate munich 2, with a very good result.


----------



## Pumpy (3/1/09)

buttersd70 said:


> There are a few articles on the web, pumpy, and a few posts on AHB about roasting malt, if your interested. There are two basic schools of thought on it; hot and fast, and cooler but longer, ramping up the temp gradually. Which apparantly preserves the diastatic power of the malt (although for going as far as amber, that is academic anyway, cos it will have enough base with it to convert).
> I do think,though, that the slower method gives a better overall result with less chance of scorching and a more even roast throughout. Haven't roasted to quite this degree, though, but I have used up to 45% of roasted in the grist to approximate munich 2, with a very good result.



Thanks Buttersd

Pumpy


----------

